# configurer MAIL



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2006)

bonjour
je viens d'avoir mon mac book pro et je ne sais pas comment configurer ma messagerie mail.
je n'ai pas de FAI, uniquement un compte hotmail. est-ce possible d'y acceder directement via "MAIL" ?
comment faire?


----------



## marctiger (25 Avril 2006)

Oui, il y a un soft qui fait cela, mais je n'ai plus le nom en tête mais on en a déja parlé dans le forum, fais une recherche plus approfondie sur Hotmail peut-être ?

Edit: je l'ai trouvé: *httpmail*


----------



## DarKOrange (25 Avril 2006)

Attention httpmail ne fonctionne pas avec les comptes hotmail récents


----------



## marctiger (25 Avril 2006)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Attention httpmail ne fonctionne pas avec les comptes hotmail récents



Bon à savoir (je ne l'ai jamais utilisé, j'ai Hotmail en horreur  ), mais voici un autre que Supermoquette avait proposé il y a peu; *MacFreePops* (que je ne connais pas non plus d'ailleurs). *Le post en question*


----------



## DarKOrange (25 Avril 2006)

+1

il y a d'autres webmail bien mieux, comme gmail par exemple (accessible également en POP donc depuis Mail)


----------



## marctiger (25 Avril 2006)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> +1
> 
> il y a d'autres webmail bien mieux, comme gmail par exemple (accessible également en POP donc depuis Mail)



Oui, ce n'est pas ça qui manque, mais dans le cas présent je crois qu'il voudrait (pour le moment  ) juste récupérer ses mails de Hotmail DANS Mail, c'est ainsi que je l'ai compris en tous cas.


----------



## sweetygem (12 Mai 2006)

mais alors comment fait-on si notre compte hotmail n'est pas assez ancien ? pour ma part j'ai ce compte depuis bientot 3ans est-ce assez ? car j'ai telecharge le programme httpmail-tiger et ca ne fonctionne pas


----------



## marctiger (12 Mai 2006)

sweetygem a dit:
			
		

> mais alors comment fait-on si notre compte hotmail n'est pas assez ancien ? pour ma part j'ai ce compte depuis bientot 3ans est-ce assez ? car j'ai telecharge le programme httpmail-tiger et ca ne fonctionne pas



Je n'ai pas la réponse mais regardes plus haut le post #4.


----------



## Laurent_h (12 Mai 2006)

sweetygem a dit:
			
		

> mais alors comment fait-on si notre compte hotmail n'est pas assez ancien ? pour ma part j'ai ce compte depuis bientot 3ans est-ce assez ? car j'ai telecharge le programme httpmail-tiger et ca ne fonctionne pas


Bonjour, 

tu ouvres un compte ailleurs (Gmail ou laposte.net) qui offre le POP géré par Mail et tu fais suivre automatiquement tes mails vers ta nouvelle adresse via les options de hotmail.

Laurent


----------



## chandler_jf (12 Mai 2006)

Laurent_h a dit:
			
		

> tu fais suivre automatiquement tes mails vers ta nouvelle adresse via les options de hotmail.



Salut, 
tu peux expliquer où se trouve cette option d'Hotmail car ça fait un moment que je ne la trouve plus :rose:


----------



## Laurent_h (12 Mai 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> tu peux expliquer où se trouve cette option d'Hotmail car ça fait un moment que je ne la trouve plus :rose:



Désolé, je n'en saurai pas plus car j'ai dit ça de mémoire ; un pote était dans ce cas y a qq mois... et c'est ce qu'il a fait  .

Si qqun nous entend et a la solution, qu'il fasse un signe
Merci à tous


----------



## chandler_jf (12 Mai 2006)

Laurent_h a dit:
			
		

> Désolé, je n'en saurai pas plus car j'ai dit ça de mémoire ; un pote était dans ce cas y a qq mois... et c'est ce qu'il a fait  .
> 
> Si qqun nous entend et a la solution, qu'il fasse un signe
> Merci à tous



J'ai un peu l'impression que ce n'est pas possible ... :rateau:


----------



## Laurent_h (12 Mai 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un peu l'impression que ce n'est pas possible ... :rateau:


Et avec ça ?? (c'est pas de moi)

Hopla, the V of "victory"...... 
Si vous voulez rappatrier vos emails de Hotmail vers une autre boite mail (gmail pour moi).........Utiliser THUNDERBIRD!!! 

Avec les extensions: WebMail et WebMail Hotmail 
--> Possibilité de rappatrier ses messages sur son ordinateur, comme tout logiciel de messagerie 

Avec l'extension: Mail Redirect 
--> Thunderbird les retransfert vers le compte de votre choix en conservant bien entendu les entêtes originales (date, expediteur etc...) 

Pratique quand meme thunderbird et ses extensions....

Un peu lourd puisqu'on veut utiliser Mail, mais bon....


----------



## chandler_jf (12 Mai 2006)

Laurent_h a dit:
			
		

> Et avec ça ?? (c'est pas de moi).



 il manque le lien !!! lol


----------



## Laurent_h (12 Mai 2006)

flo* a dit:
			
		

> bonjour
> je viens d'avoir mon mac book pro et je ne sais pas comment configurer ma messagerie mail.
> je n'ai pas de FAI, uniquement un compte hotmail. est-ce possible d'y acceder directement via "MAIL" ?
> comment faire?



Sans FAI, ça va etre dur. 
As-tu un acces internet chez toi ou pas ?


----------

